# bobtail or bluetongue



## lizardman59 (Oct 16, 2010)

i think blue tongues are a bit better but still really like bobtails cant get both putting my wallet on a diet bobtails are 110 but blueys 250 should i save getting one or the two for christmas but i am also thinking of western beardie also which one is more active out of bluey and bobtail and if you can post some pics of your blueys or bobtails thanks


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 16, 2010)

where did u get theese prices from? they r outrageous for a bluey (the shingle i wudnt know their price rang so cant comment on that, but the bluey i can lol)


----------



## hornet (Oct 16, 2010)

Going by the fact he's talking bout a western beardie i'm going to assume he is from WA. Prices over there are alot different to the eastern half of oz. I think either are great mate, never kept bobtails but they look fantastic and i dont believe they are any harder to keep then blueys, over there they shouldnt be anyway, only probs we have here is the humidity


----------



## Poggle (Oct 16, 2010)

bob tails are great! Blueys are 2, you wont be disapoint either way, unless they bite you, both hurt aswell


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks guys chicken snake i know the price are really weird but im looking at a western bluey from reptile traders in rockingham you should check it out but if you know anywhere cheaper in perth please tell me and keep the posts coming :lol: and if any of you guys have pics that would be great. Poggle i know it hurts been bitten by bobtail not bluey tho


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 16, 2010)

shinglebacks are awesome!!
never had blueys though so i cant compare,....


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 16, 2010)

chris1 great looking bobtails whats there names also are they interesting because lots of people say they are boring. (keep the posts coming guys)


----------



## Megzz (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd prefer blueys if I found some for cheaper over here but havent managed to yet. Also apparently both shingles and blueys really stink so that kinda puts me off :lol:


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 17, 2010)

haha


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 18, 2010)

hye Lizardman, one has a name which is bubba, another is called missy the explorer,...but im starting to have my doubts that shes a 'missy' doh.
ive been holding off naming them properly (well except fro Bubba since thats unisex imo) till i can tell what sex they are, the tails are finally showing distinctly different shapes now so im pretty sure i have 2 of each.

ive been doing a bit of experimenting on what diets make their poos smell worst and it seems to be the disgusting dog food that does it, mine only get a small foil thing of 'my dog' fortnightly now and its gotten alot better.

boring is a matter of opinion, in reality it depends on how you treat them, mine cruise around their tank heaps and make a complete mess, (water bowl, red sand, wood chips and nice white papertowels all end up red, so tehy must move alot while im at work) when my bf gets home (around 4ish) he opens the doors to let them explore the house for a few hours, by the time i get home (kinda close to 8 lately) theyre found hidey spots and are sleeping. theyre very friendly, up fro a cuddle at any time, etc. for me theyre perfect, affectionate and low maintenance.


----------



## Ilikelizards (Oct 18, 2010)

*i need a lizard*

is there anyone selling a blue tougne lizard because i need one ?


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks chris1 for your reply yeah gonna try and get one of each see how much i get for christmas


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 18, 2010)

but keep the replys coming could change my mind


----------



## Elapidae1 (Oct 18, 2010)

As part of your license conditions you will need to house them separately if you get one of each. I keep my Bobbies inside and find if you spot clean regularly the smell is not bad at all. The Bluetongue below is wild\.


















87B51145-7872-4196-22ED-C928126D1867
1.02.28


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 18, 2010)

woah nice pic of the wild western blue tongue awesome well then i cant get one of each looks like two bobtails then one with enclosure for xmas then the other one have to save up


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 18, 2010)

keep posting guys


----------



## HH-1919 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey your in perth  i think blueys are more cuddly because they are smoother but bobtails love people 

Also im looking for places to buy a bobtail in perth and i was wondering where you found that breeds/sells them?


----------



## snakeman478 (Apr 3, 2011)

Blueys all the way, especially westerns. But im biased and have never kept shingleback


----------



## AshMan (Apr 3, 2011)

I feel sorry for the people in Perth lol, i paid $65 (each) for my Blueys


----------



## spandangle (Apr 5, 2011)

I am in sunny Perth also. ;-)

I purchased a trio of bobtails just over a month ago. They are awesome pets. Our family love them. Two of them are very placid with one being very friendly and loving attention. The third one is moody and occasionally has hissy fits. I am still hanging out to eventually get another trio of either western or central blueys, but unfortunately, over the next few months I have to go away a bit due to work commitments. :-(

Those of you who are on the east coast talking about getting blueys for $60 or less, you are referring to the easterns. In WA we aren't allowed to keep easterns. We are only allowed to keep westerns and centrals. It would be next to impossible to get either of these species on the east coast for less than $150. The westerns in particular are very pricey and I have seen them for sale in the east for well over $200 (more like $300) for an adult. 

Laws in keeping herps in WA are a long way behind compared to other states. Middle part of last year we moved to WA from the NT. We were very upset that we had to part with our central beardie.


----------



## feedthepanda2 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've got both. I can't say which I prefer more coz they're all different personality wise. My stumpy is always either sleeping in the food or water bowls (never eats or drinks when there's someone nearby/watching), sleeping on top of my blueys or trying to climb up the side of the tank (and failing miserably)... whereas one of my blueys is always eating, never sits still and keeps getting himself stuck beneath the tank lino.

The stumpy is the cuddley one, but the blue tongues move around more. That being said, the stumpy also has a nice little habit of pooping on people. o_o


----------

